# Probleme De Demarrage Imac G5 1.8ghz



## BAYLE (20 Septembre 2006)

Lors du demarrage l'écran reste blanc en surbrillance avec une activation normale du ventilateur, mais pas d'apparition de notre chère et tendre pomme et cela sans evolution après plusieures minutes . il me faut eteindre et relancer plusieures fois le mac pour voire evoluer le démarrage vers un truc normal, en passant par des tentatives progressivement plus complètes cad appariton de la pomme puis plus d'evolution; certaines tentatives avec emballement du ventilateur etc. à l'heure actuelle il me faut à peu près 5 à 6 tentatives avant succès. par contre si je l'éteint et le rallume dans la foulée tout est normal....
Plus de garantie en cours, y a t il une ame charitable pour me guider?
toujours pas de virus signalé sur MAC?


----------



## Laurent_h (20 Septembre 2006)

BAYLE a dit:


> Lors du demarrage l'écran reste blanc en surbrillance avec une activation normale du ventilateur, mais pas d'apparition de notre chère et tendre pomme et cela sans evolution après plusieures minutes . il me faut eteindre et relancer plusieures fois le mac pour voire evoluer le démarrage vers un truc normal, en passant par des tentatives progressivement plus complètes cad appariton de la pomme puis plus d'evolution; certaines tentatives avec emballement du ventilateur etc. à l'heure actuelle il me faut à peu près 5 à 6 tentatives avant succès. par contre si je l'éteint et le rallume dans la foulée tout est normal....
> Plus de garantie en cours, y a t il une ame charitable pour me guider?
> toujours pas de virus signalé sur MAC?



Ton ordinateur fait-il partie de la serie listée par Apple sur sa "liste noire" ?
Vas faire un tour ICI


----------



## BAYLE (21 Septembre 2006)

il n'est pas très plaisant de s'apercevoir que l'on fait partie d'une liste noire , mais en effet mon G5 à le n° ck 510..... et rentre donc dans le listing MAC. Le pb c'est que meme si il faut s'y reprendre à 6 ou 7 fois pour le demarer il fonctionne quand meme et n'est donc pas pris en charge par MAC....En suis je aux signes préalables à une extinction totale?


----------



## Laurent_h (21 Septembre 2006)

BAYLE a dit:


> il n'est pas très plaisant de s'apercevoir que l'on fait partie d'une liste noire , mais en effet mon G5 à le n° ck 510..... et rentre donc dans le listing MAC. Le pb c'est que meme si il faut s'y reprendre à 6 ou 7 fois pour le demarer il fonctionne quand meme et n'est donc pas pris en charge par MAC....En suis je aux signes préalables à une extinction totale?



Bonjour, 

Tu n'es pas censée savoir que ton Mac démarre à la 7ème tentative.
Tu le démarre 1 fois et ça ne marche pas. Point.
Appelles AppleCare pour en savoir plus.


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Septembre 2006)

Pour gagner du temps, tu peux deja faire un reset PRAM et si c'est un Power PC, la NVRAM, booter sur ton DVD d'installation a froid pour voir si le pb est tjrs le meme et faire un reset du SMU (alim)... comme ca tu gagneras du temps vu qu'ils te demanderont fort probablement de le faire  (pour bien confirmer l'origine de ta panne  )


----------

